# Deuter Rucksack "Race EXP Air" oder "Compact EXP 12"



## cub-er (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich das große Angebot der Rucksäcke gesichtet habe, bleiben diese beiden in der engeren Wahl:

Deuter Compact EXP 12 und Deuter Race EXP Air


 

Wie würdet Ihr entscheiden?

Gruß
cub-er


----------



## kreuzfeld (15. Februar 2010)

cub-er schrieb:


> Wie würdet Ihr entscheiden?
> 
> Gruß
> cub-ber




das kommt darauf an was du damit vorhast.

Rein optisch find ich den Compact Exp 12 schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cub-er (15. Februar 2010)

Diese Rucksäcke sind m.E. als *Tagesrucksäcke* ausreichend groß  und zudem mit Trinkblasen nutzbar.

Für diesen Zweck habe ich sie in Erwägung gezogen.

Gruß
cuber


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir den EXP12 in der Farbe Schoko (oder so ähnlich) bestellt.
Ist zwar ein Vorjahresmodell aber mit 49,- incl 3L-Blase und Regenschutz unschlagbar günstig.
Der ´09 hat jetzt sogar Halter für Protektoren!!
Die Verarbeitung ist hochwertig, es gibt genug Fächer verschiedener Größen innen (teilweise Netzstoff+Reißverschluss), einen Pumpenhalter und Platz für Kleinkram das man schnell von außen erreichen will.
Er läßt sich per Reißverschluss im Volumen erweitern und fasst dann schonmal Wechselklamotten und Alltagsschuhe für eine Dienstreise.

Für Härteres habe ich den "ATTACK" (kaum Stauraum und zu kurz ab 1,80m) und für kurzes den "Racepack".

TIPP: EXP12 von ´09


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. Februar 2010)

Zunächst mal: Das rechte Bild zeigt den Race X und nicht den Race Exp Air! Da gibts nen himmelweiten Unterschied sowohl in der Optik als auch Funktion!

Ich hab mich für den Race Exp Air entschieden und kann etwas mehr dazu sagen, wenn er demnächst ankommt.

Kaufentscheidend war neben dem luftdurchlässigen Mesh-Tragesystem die 3 Liter Erweiterung, das tolle Innenleben und natürlich auch die Optik.
Gleich ne 3-l Blase mitbestellt....


----------



## cub-er (15. Februar 2010)

Danke paradisoinferno!



> Das rechte Bild zeigt den Race X und nicht den Race Exp Air


Ups... Du hast recht. Habe das Bild korrigiert.

Gruß
cub-er


----------



## Harry_I (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den Race Exp Air für ausgedehnte Tagestouren.

Kaufentscheidend war für mich das Air-Tragesystem (kommt doch mehr Luft an den Rücken) und vor allem das Material der Träger.

Wenn ich viel schwitze, dann sind mir die anderen Träger (die mit dem Netz über der Schaumstoffpolsterung) am Hals sehr unangenehm. Das führte so weit, dass ich nur noch mit Kragentrikots fahren konnte, weil sie die Haut aufrieb.

Bei dem "Stoff" des Race Air war das nicht der Fall. Allerdings ist der Rucksack auch mit der variablen Erweiterung nicht wirklich "groß". Dafür halten die Seitennetztaschen eine 0,5 l Standardflasche sehr gut fest. 

Ich bin zufrieden und würde ihn für Tagestouren empfehlen. Trinkblase verwende ich nicht.


----------



## SteVe7 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir den Compact EXP 12 wärmstens empfehlen.
Nutze ihn für Tagestouren und da passt alles nötige rein. Außen kannst auch super Protektoren raufschnallen.
Belüftung ist top und ich finde das er super sitzt!


----------



## Sandmann (15. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den EXP12 in der Farbe Schoko (oder so ähnlich) bestellt.
> Ist zwar ein Vorjahresmodell aber mit 49,- incl 3L-Blase und Regenschutz unschlagbar günstig.
> Der ´09 hat jetzt sogar Halter für Protektoren!!
> Die Verarbeitung ist hochwertig, es gibt genug Fächer verschiedener Größen innen (teilweise Netzstoff+Reißverschluss), einen Pumpenhalter und Platz für Kleinkram das man schnell von außen erreichen will.
> ...



Hi,

wo hast Du den Exp 12 für 49 inkl. Blase gekauft?
Das ist ja echt ein Hammerpreis 

Gruß Sandamann


----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Februar 2010)

Mein Reden, her mit der Adresse. Da kann man ja echt ins Grübeln kommen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Februar 2010)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Mein Reden, her mit der Adresse. Da kann man ja echt ins Grübeln kommen.



http://cgi.ebay.de/Deuter-Hydro-EXP...Camping_Outdoor_Rucksäcke?hash=item3efcf160ad

Voila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (15. Februar 2010)

Für nen gebrauchten mit Dakine Trinksystem isser ja schon wieder nimmer soooo günstig 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Februar 2010)

Hops...habe den Text nicht gelesen, da der Artikel so aufgebaut ist wie meiner.
Meiner war neu mit der Origninalblase vom Anbieter www.trekkingstar.de


----------



## Norb. (17. Juli 2010)

Hänge mich einfach mal hier ran, da ich mich auch für genau diesen Vergleich zwichen dem Compact EXP 12 und dem Race EXP Air interessiere.

Einsatzgebiet wären Ein- bzw. Zweitagestouren (packe relativ spartanisch).

Hatte heute den Race EXP Air an und der gefiel mir auf den ersten Blick recht gut (Schwerkunkt schön weit unten durch die Wölbung). Mache mir nur Sorgen wie's vollgepackt aussieht?!? Wackelt der nicht aufgrund des Netzsystems zu stark rum, wenns offroad zur Sache geht?!?
Beim Compact EXP konnte ich bisher nur den 8er testen. Der liegt natürlich schön eng an, aber irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass oben zu viel platz ist, wo er unten fehlt...

Welchen würdet Ihr nun empfehlen?

Sonstige Alternativen in dieser Klasse?!

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## domineque (20. Juli 2010)

Hab einen und da Wackelt nichts. Sitzt bombenfest


----------



## greatwhite (20. Juli 2010)

domineque schrieb:


> Hab einen und da Wackelt nichts. Sitzt bombenfest



Stimmt. Da wackelt nichts.
Nutze den "Race EXP Air" mal mit und mal ohne 3L Blase. Top für Tagestouren. Durchdacht und Zweckmäßig. Für alle die viel schwitzen sehr zu empfehlen. Das Teil ist wirklich jeden Euro mehr als wert.


----------



## ckl-online (21. Juli 2010)

Hi,
hab seit 5 Jahren den Race EXP Air für zur Arbeit und Tagestouren und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wenn der hin ist, hol ich mir den wieder.
Ich find den optimal

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norb. (21. Juli 2010)

Hi,
hatte den Race EXP Air vorgestern bei 'nem Händler mal testweise auf. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der an den unteren, seitlichen Polstern (da wo wo der Hüftgurt ansetzt) doch sehr punktuell auf den Hüftknochen aufliegt. Habt Ihr damit keine Probleme? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es dort schnell zu Druck- oder gar Scheuerstellen kommen könnte.


----------



## Strider (21. Juli 2010)

Ich habe den Compact EXP 12 und finde ihn toll


----------



## greatwhite (23. Juli 2010)

Norb. schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte den Race EXP Air vorgestern bei 'nem Händler mal testweise auf. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der an den unteren, seitlichen Polstern (da wo wo der Hüftgurt ansetzt) doch sehr punktuell auf den Hüftknochen aufliegt. Habt Ihr damit keine Probleme? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es dort schnell zu Druck- oder gar Scheuerstellen kommen könnte.



Bezüglich der unteren Auflagepunkte kann ich Dich beruhigen. Absolut Problemlos.

Abweichend von dem Foto in Deinem Post hat mein RACE EXP AIR keine gepolsterten Träger sondern welche aus gummiertem Netzstoff. Sehr bequem und luftdurchlässig.


----------



## Ronito (15. Juni 2011)

Ahoi, ich stehe ebenfalls vor der Kaufentscheidung und habe heute beide ausprobieren können. Als "Sieger" steht für mich klar der Compact EXP 12 fest. Er hat gegenüber dem Race X Air wesentlich mehr Ablageflächen, Seitentaschen und sogar eine Pumpenhalterung innen! Man kann also richtig viel organisieren. Hinzu kommt, dass außen der Rucksack mit 4 Gurten zusammen geschnürt werden kann, so dass der Rucksack möglichst flach ist und eng am Körper liegt. Zusätzlich kann der Compact per Reißverschluss erweitert werden. Das bringt keine Wunder aber immerhin 2l mehr, die deutlich spürbar sind! Also ich war begeistert von dem Teil, muss aber nun sparen oder auf Schnäppchen lauern. Denn 70 sind schon happig für so einen Kleinen.

Ach ja: eng am Körper geschnallt sitzt der Compact recht weit oben. Und da er unten herum relativ eng und schmal geschnitten ist, wird die Lendenwirbelsäule/unterer Rücken auch mit schweren Lasten im Rucksack wohl kaum belastet werden, da das meiste oberhalb (Richtung Schulterblätter) getragen wird - für mich absolut sahnig!


----------



## chris4711 (16. Juni 2011)

Was ich an allen kleinen Deuter vermisse ist ein Netzhalter außen f Helm / Jacke oder ähnliches Zeug, was man gut außerhalb mitschleppen könnte.
Dann wären die wirklich absolut perfekt.
Weil dem nicht so ist bin ich mit meinem älteren 'race' deshalb leider 'nur' sehr zufrieden


----------



## DuncanMcleod (16. Juni 2011)

Der Race EXP Air hat einen Helmhalter, siehst du hier auf der Deuter Seite relativ gut:
http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=76&id=1708&title=Race%20EXP%20Air


----------



## Ronito (16. Juni 2011)

Japp, auch der Compact EXP 12 ist mit Netz ausgestattet. Nur die einfacheren und die ganz kleinen haben keins...


----------



## chris4711 (16. Juni 2011)

Oh, hab ich nicht gewusst, danke f den Hinweis 
Somit gäbs ja theoretisch den perfekten, kleinen Nachfolge-Deuter für mich.
Aber praktisch zu teuer u der vorhandene alte race hat trotz intensiver Nutzung kaum Verschleißerscheinungen


----------



## p4dox (21. Juni 2011)

also sollte sich doch jemand fÃ¼r eine gÃ¼nstige 12l Variante interessieren.
Hier gibt es den Deuter Race X recht gÃ¼nstig:

http://www.profirad.de/deuter-race-rucksack-p-10927.html

Meldet man sich zum Newsletter an, erhÃ¤lt man einen 5â¬ Gutschein und spart somit auch noch Versandkosten

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## fahradfahr (21. Juni 2011)

Stehe vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung wie du - daher dank ich für die Meinungen der Anderen hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limbacher71 (24. Juni 2011)

Habe gestern den Compact EXP 12 ausprobiert.
Bin sehr begeistert.
Sitzt wirklich sehr gut und die Wärmeableitung am Rücken ist prima.
Passt alles rein was man für ne Tagestour benötigt und durch die vielen Fächer ist alles schön organisiert und leicht zu finden.


----------



## xpippenx (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,
wollt mal meinen senf dazu abgeben. ich hab auch den deuter exp12 und bin voll zufrieden mit dem. ausschlaggebend für mich war das er gut unterteilt is. man kann sein ganzes zeug was man so unterwegs braucht gut verstauen. das kleine fach ganz vorn is gut für schlüssel (weil mit keyholder), das mittlere (etwas größere) fach is gut für multitools, handy etc. also alles kleinzeug was man so braucht. ins große fach kommen dann schläuche, jacke usw.. so entfällt bei einer tour das nervige rumkramen im rucksach weil das was man braucht ja iiiiiimmer ganz unten liegt. ich fahr den mit ner 3l trinkblase. 

fazit: jeden cent wert.


----------



## Ronito (27. Juni 2011)

Für alle die, wie ich, noch überlegen: bei Profirad oder Bike-Components gibt's den Compact EXP 12 für um die 60. Bei Profirad gibt's sogar noch einen 5-Gutschein bei Newsletter-Anmeldung oder andere Gutscheine (einfach mal bei den Gutschein-Seiten eingeben)!


----------



## Epitax (27. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt auch den EXP 12, nachdem mir im direkten Vergleich der EXP 8 zu wenig Reserven geboten hat.
Was soll ich sagen, ich bin top zufrieden. Das Ding ist mal richtig clever durchdacht und sitzt gut. Kann ich also nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## pRoPh3t (28. Juni 2011)

Hab den Race EXP Air

Auch wenn der nur 12 Liter hat - das beste an dem ist dass man zwischen den Rucksack und das Rückenteil 3 Jacken "durchziehen kann" (Dünne Jacke, Regenjacke, Jacke vom Kumpel der kein Platz mehr hat *g*) dadurch hat man definitiv "noch mehr" Platz!


----------



## Ronito (2. August 2011)

Hey den Compact EXP 12 gibt es gerade im Angebot für 53! Ist heute bei mir angekommen... *froi*


----------



## dtombers (6. September 2011)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von meinem DEUTER COMPACT 12 EXP

Einfach mal reinschauen wenn es einen interessiert....

Getestet habe ich ihn noch nicht...aber das kommt noch


----------



## Epitax (6. September 2011)

@dtombers: Sag mal, hast du heraus gefunden, wofür das orange Ding oben an der Innenseite (auf dem dritten Foto zu sehen) ist?
Ist das für die Deuter-Trinkblase?


----------



## dtombers (7. September 2011)

Epitax schrieb:


> @dtombers: Sag mal, hast du heraus gefunden, wofür das orange Ding oben an der Innenseite (auf dem dritten Foto zu sehen) ist?
> Ist das für die Deuter-Trinkblase?



das ist für die deuter trinkblase...wenn du aber eine camelBak blase mit haken hast, kannst du die auch da dran machen....

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (14. Oktober 2013)

Welche 3 Liter Trinkblase könnt ihr empfehlen für den EXP 12?


----------



## Epitax (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte eine CamelBak, hab jetzt eine Deuter-Blase. Ich find beide nicht schlecht, die Deuter ist beim Reinigen praktischer.
Die einen mögen dieses, die anderen jenes Mundstück.
Aber darüber gibt es genug threads...
Ich greife wohl wieder zur Deuter-Blase.


----------



## americo (15. Oktober 2013)

ich wollte mir auch einen neuen rucksack als "ersatz" für meinem alten camelbak blowfish kaufen.

eigentlich dachte ich erst auch dran einen deuter wie den exp 12 zu kaufen, finde aber im vergleich auch den camelbak mule nv ganz interessant.

der kostet in etwas dasselbe wie der deuter, gleiches fassungsvermögen, etwas leichter und v.a. das "besondere" rückensystem klingen ganz interessant.
hat da jemand einen vergleich, erfahrungen, einen tip?


----------



## Geißlein (7. April 2016)

Ich kruschtel das Thema nochmals heraus.

Ich habe den Compact EXP 12 heute auch schon in der Hand gehabt und hätte dazu noch ne Frage:
Sind die 12 Liter des Rucksacks ausreichend für eine Tagestour mit 3 Liter Trinksystem, Jacke, Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch und evtl ein paar Rote Würste und Brötchen für die Grillsession unterwegs ?
Oder würde sich hier der nächst größere mit 16 Litern besser anbieten ?


----------



## Epitax (7. April 2016)

Das sollte klappen, es sei denn du willst 20 Brötchen mitnehmen. Ich fahre das von dir genannte Geraffel auch damit durch die Flora und Fauna.


----------



## crescent_moon (4. Juni 2020)

Ich krame den Thread mal aus der Versenkung hervor. Dann brauche ich kein neues Thema eröffnen.
Ich stehe vor der Kaufentscheidung für einen neuen Rucksack und schwanke zwischen dem Compact EXP 12, dem Race Air 14+3 oder dem Compact EXP 16. Der Rucksack soll für Tagestouren auf dem Bike genutzt werden. Auch, für Touren Richtung Familie und dann halt entsprechend mit Wechselklamotten und Alltagsschuhen dabei. Ich wandere auch sehr gerne und würde ihn dann auch gerne dafür nutzen. Er sollte also groß genug sein, dass ich für eine Wanderung auch Trinkflaschen, Brotzeit und eine leichte Jacke verstauen kann. Im Prinzip ähnlich wie bei der Biketour, nur dass ich da meist noch eine Pumpe dabei habe. Nichts destotrotz habe ich etwas Bedenken wegen der Größe. Ich tendiere eher zu dem Compact EXP. Habe mir da aber nur den 16er angeschaut, weil ich dachte, dass der 12er zu klein sein könnte. Wenn ich hier allerdings lese, was ihr alles in dem 12er verstaut, könnte er für meine Ansprüche vielleicht doch absolut ausreichend sein. Nichts ist schlimmer als ein zu großer Rücksack... Vielleicht kann ja jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen 
Lieben Gruß, Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronito (5. Juni 2020)

crescent_moon schrieb:


> Nichts ist schlimmer als ein zu großer Rücksack... Vielleicht kann ja jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen
> Lieben Gruß, Melanie



Ich denke, diese allerletzte Frage vor dem Kauf kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten. Die Meinungen kennst du ja: Für Bike-Tagestouren ist er top. Für Wanderungen & Co weißt nur du, was alles wie rein muss. Wenn du unsicher bist, dann würde ich eher die größere Variante nehmen. Lieber schnüre ich den Rucksack enger als ein aufgeblähtes Ei auf dem Rücken zu haben - der EXP 12 drückt irgendwann auf den Rücken durch.

Meinen EXP 12 habe ich außerdem vor rund 2 Jahren gegen einen Evoc Stage 18 getauscht. Für's Rad ist vor allem das Werkzeug-Fach deutlich durchdachter. Die Reißverschlüsse vom Deuter bleiben aber unerreicht.

Außerdem wurde der Deuter EXP 12 inzwischen mehrmals überarbeitet: Das kleine Schlüsselfach an der Vorderseite gibt es nicht mehr und wenn ich nicht irre, waren es damals 12+3l und nicht 12+2,5l.


----------

